# Orgasmic Birth- 20/20 Friday the 16th



## yaboobarb (Mar 23, 2002)

Orgasmic Birth- 20/20 Friday the 16th
"Orgasmic Birth" Topic of 20/20's Mother's Day Program
LETTER 2008.5.2

Aloha, Exciting news! On May 16, "20/20," the acclaimed ABC-TV news
show, is dedicating its show to Orgasmic Birth as part of its Mother's
Day program.

Debra Pascali-Bonaro, producer/director of the new film "Orgasmic
Birth," will be interviewed, as will women's health advocate
Christiane Northrup, MD, (Mother-Daughter Wisdom and Women's Bodies,
Women's Wisdom), and Amber Hartnell, whose orgasmic birth is featured
on "Birth As We Know It" and "Orgasmic Birth."


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Ooh. I'll have to watch that.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't have cable. So I can't watch it. I don't suppose it will show up on YouTube?

I wish!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

You can't get reception from your local ABC affiliate? It's not on cable. Then again, I'm sure it will end up on youtube, like everything else.







I just happened to stumble on the orgasmic birth movie trailer this morning, looks pretty cool!


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

Ohhh cool!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
You can't get reception from your local ABC affiliate? It's not on cable. Then again, I'm sure it will end up on youtube, like everything else.







I just happened to stumble on the orgasmic birth movie trailer this morning, looks pretty cool!

Do you have a link?


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I mean the show 20/20 doesn't air on cable, not the live broadcasts anyways. I'm looking at the website and it looks like they put their segments online after a show airs, so I imagine the piece will be available at http://abcnews.go.com/2020 after this Friday.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you for that link.









We do have TV's but not cable and can not pick up any antenna channels that come through enough to watch. So we are basically TV free except for DVD's.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Oooh, that's what I wanted!
Has anyone here HAD an orgasmic childbirth?


----------



## yaboobarb (Mar 23, 2002)

not me-- you can see one here
Lucky women!

I wish I found this movie before I had my last baby- would have loved to try the spiral.
http://www.birthasweknowit.com/trailer.html


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Thank you for that link.









We do have TV's but not cable and can not pick up any antenna channels that come through enough to watch. So we are basically TV free except for DVD's.

That's what our former set up was like, the antennae picked up PBS and maybe one of the "main 3" (cbs, abc or nbc).


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HybridVigor* 
Oooh, that's what I wanted!
Has anyone here HAD an orgasmic childbirth?

I mentioned this episode to my mainstream friends. I didn't say good or bad either way, just that it was going to be on and sounded interesting. Of course, none of them had ever even heard of such a thing. Once I explained it, one of them called these women "lying attention whores" and then the whole group went on to extol the virtues of all the drugs they could get their hands on for birth and the 'knock me out and wake me up when it's over' method of childbirth.

It makes me sad. I try to educate w/o judging their personal choices, but it's so hard being outside of the box sometimes.

Thankfully when I told my husband about this episode, he got VERY excited!!







At least I have support in the home for my off-beat choices, if not outside of it! (not that I could necessarily _choose_ an orgasmic birth, but you kwim)


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnassistedMomma* 
(not that I could necessarily _choose_ an orgasmic birth, but you kwim)

I was just wondering, how many people WOULD choose it if they could?

I think too many times we convince ourselves that we "deserve" pain or that it is not real without it. Or something along those lines.

I have never experienced it, but I don't dread labor. I have LOTS of pressure, but I would not necessarily consider it pain. However, I would choose an orgazmic birth if I could.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

I would settle for being one of those blessed women who have little to no pain! An orgasm would just be a bonus!


----------



## andy (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello mamas - this episode never aired.... anyone have any insight on what may have occured - or if it is scheduled for a different time?


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I got an email from the producer of the DVD that the segment had been bumped...possibly to next week, put they weren't given a for sure date. They asked people to go onto the abc website and request that they play it.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

can you tell us where on the abc site to go to request it? I just played around there for a while and I couldn't figure out any way to contact anyone...thanks!


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

A mama friend of mine who is possibly going to be in it, (talking about her orgasmic birth) told me that she got news it would be put off for a few weeks.

I hope it will be aired. Birth as We Know it, that was lovely. I nearly cried when they showed the c-section. It physically hurt me when they were tugging on her body cavity, to reach inside her to pull out the baby. After seeing this promo, I finally could see through my eyes what mothers and babies are missing when not getting a vaginal birth.

As a doula I totally got it. But just having never experienced nor having seen it from that angle, I missed a portion of the understanding.

I loved the section where the babies were all swimming around in the water without fear of drowning. Very beautiful.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I found this site, is this the same thing?
http://www.orgasmicbirth.com/screeni...film-festivals


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyDOK* 
can you tell us where on the abc site to go to request it? I just played around there for a while and I couldn't figure out any way to contact anyone...thanks!


Go to this link and type in your request.
http://abcnews.go.com/Site/page?id=3271346&cat=20/20


----------



## yaboobarb (Mar 23, 2002)

very disappointing.








I can't find anything.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

Done! thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanCrunchyMama* 
Go to this link and type in your request.
http://abcnews.go.com/Site/page?id=3271346&cat=20/20


----------



## Chavelamomela (Sep 25, 2006)

I was actually interviewed for this film by Debra. I met her and a bunch of other mamas who have had ecstatic birth experiences - one of them actually did have an orgasm with all 3 of her births.

I wonder if I made the cut to be on the film


----------

